# Pretty cool smoker idea !



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I already have a nice electric smoker, but last night while flipping through the channels I saw a pretty good idea for a nice electric smoker you can make yourself pretty easily and cheaply.

It was on a show called "Good Eats" on the Food Network. He was making a smoked Pork Butt. It looked AWESOME and I intend on trying it out pretty soon. Here's what he did.

Here's what you'll need :

1 BIG terra cotta flower pot
1 BIG terra cotta "bowl" (about the same diameter as the pot)
1 cheap electric hot plate
1 heavy pie pan or any metal pan for the wood chunks
1 round grill grate
1 barbeque thermometer

Just set the pot up on some boards or bricks to let air circulate.
Place the hot plate in the bottom and run the cord out the hole in the bottom. Then the pan gets set on the hot plate. Then the grate just sets down in the pot and stays there because of its size you don't really need a bracket
Then invert the "bowl" and set it on top of the pot. The thermometer just sets down in the hole in the bottom of the bowl.

Just plug it in and you're ready to smoke ! 

I like my metal "Big Chief" but I think I'm going to make one of these terra cotta smokers. He said he made it all for $47.50 ! The terra cotta really helps hold in the heat and gives you a nice even heating over long periods of time. (The pork butt recipe is supposed to smoke for 12 hours)

I'll post pics when I've aquired all of the pieces and have it assembled. Then I'll post results of how it worked out.

I can't wait !


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, John-

Sounds cool! That's one of the few shows of that ilk that I actually enjoy; Alton Brown (the host) doesn't come across as the pretentious know-it-all like so many of the others.

I'll have to ask Nanc if she saw that one. She's a great fan of both AB and smoked pork.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I agree Les.

Alton Brown is very knowledgable and definately DOESN'T come accross as a "snob". I try to catch that show whenever I can. It is very good. I have tried several of his recipies and they have all come out very good.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree, I enjoy that show. It is kind of like Mr. Wizard becomes a chef. I also saw an episode where he created a cold smoker out of 3 lockers, a hot plate, some flexable dryer duct, small computer fan and a digital thermometer. In the episode he was making bacon.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Alton Brown interview in July 17 Free Press


----------

